# Foote Dam



## mpolander (Sep 4, 2013)

I am headed over to the Foote Dam on Sunday. Does anyone have a recent report or suggestion?


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

There's always fish there right now

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Bounce spawn or wax worms

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Depending on the water flow on weight , salmon i would recommend throwing west coast fly set up vs wasting money on bait, Steelies should be around this weekend from what I seen last weekend. I will be there tomorrow .


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

Fished the dam yesterday until dark. I didnt catch any steel or salmon but I did hook into something real nice. As the story goes, the big one got away.

There were reports of people catching salmon and steel but I did not witness anyone catch anything but a few smallmouth and bluegill.

However I did see some smaller steelies trying to jump up into the coffer! I love steelhead season! 

Good luck and let us know if you caught anything!


----------



## friZZleFry419 (Aug 21, 2007)

Witnessed a group of bandito snaggers snag a steelhead:rant: talked to dnr earlier, ticketed them for snagging:lol:. not as many salmon but seen some steel floating around.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

What's a bandito? 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## copper95b (May 24, 2006)

First of the year for me. Caught him tonight in the Foote Dam area..:lol:

This one was not a trophy but decent and had a lot of energy, jumping four times. I let this one go as I do all of fish I catch.


----------



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

I have never been to Foote. I have always fished the west side streams. Can you launch a drift boat at the dam? Can you motor back up to the dam? Are there ramps downstream? 
Thanks for any help.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Yes yes yes to all questions 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hare's Ear (Nov 19, 2004)

I appreciate the help. Hope to get out there soon. It looks like a nice stretch of river.


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

Its probably one of the more beautiful stretches of river in Michigan

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jmaddog8807 (Oct 6, 2009)

It's my favorite river to fish. Some beautiful holes and a lot less traffic than the west side. It even holds a few nice fish from time to time :SHOCKED:


----------



## Shift7609 (Aug 9, 2011)

She's been known to give up a few bonus fish

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## oscodaBill (Sep 17, 2013)

I heard the dam area was reopened, nothing besides that.


----------



## Jayvelaz1130 (Oct 11, 2012)

I'm with everyone on this, my favorite river by far. It just feels like home, only the beasts can fish the east!


----------

